# YAY, just finished the job from hell.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

let me put it this way... there were 78 change orders.  half of them were after things were already completed. :crazy:


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

78 changes jeez, that would piss me off enough to give the customer a piece of my mind. Kudos to you.

:clap2:


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

nice planning ...LOL


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Been there, done that!

After finishing a job similar to that (Client was calling daily, sometimes more than once to change things) we changed our 'Change Order' form.

Used to be a job would involve perhaps one change, and perhaps one or two decisions as the job progressed. These were simply typed at the bottom of the bill, or on a separate page (not a separate or special form) to be signed and sent back.

Now we actually have a real 'Change Order' form, with an extra surcharge, and a line or two to deal with having to un-do part of the job that had been underway or completed before the client told us to change something. Or to cover a restocking fee from a store when the material has already been delivered.

We almost never have to bring these forms out, but we now have them, just in case!

In our company there is a lot of planning, showing samples and similar work done pre-job so that such massive amounts of change orders should not happen. (And almost never do) Some people just are not great at reading plans, or choosing from samples, or visualizing what the finished project (or a phase) will look like until it is halfway or more completed. I do not know what else can be done. 
We have referrals to clients that have had similar work done, and give us permission to refer new clients to see the work. This way a new client can get some idea of what the project can look like. 
We have catalogs, material samples, photos of completed jobs and actual completed jobs to see. 
We have been in this business (Landscape design and installation) for 30+ years, and know which materials combine well and which combos to avoid. Our plans include colored presentation plans showing plan view of the whole project and elevation views of the key features, with materials specified.

I think the biggest change order was... 
First version: Swimming pool renovation. The pool leaked, needed new equipment, and the concrete around the pool was cracked, needing replacing. New pool plumbing, fix leaks, re-plaster with fancy material. We were to pour new exposed aggregate concrete patio, and other landscape features. 
Second version: Remove the pool, client wants to build a room addition. We would install a greatly reduced stamped concrete patio, and other landscape features were altered, too.

Contract had already been signed with the pool contractor to start in a week or so.

To see some of the work we do you can go to www.Stubblefieldlandscape.com

If you click on "Plans" in the left column you can scroll down to see some of my work.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah normally I get maybe 1 or 2 change orders over a large remodel. its almost always small stuff, diffrent color here, diffrent trim... etc etc. My change order fees are anything but cheap. No bs they spent more on change order then the OG contract. 

I've got some pics of the last one I did.( not this job) I have a bunch more but the rest are not resized. the stair case is a zero fastener stair, its all friction fit and has no trim, just treads and risers. its very bad ass.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I have been in the Biz for 30+ years.
The largest Change order I was involved with was 1 million dollars, it was for soil mitigation over an aquifer. We built a tilt up with a type V attached & a 2 story wood framed building right on top - no piles 

I just finished an infra structure project ...another contractor hit a new length of Fiber - it cost him about 125,000.00 for his back hoe incident...materials only!
OUCH


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah hitting telcom stuff gets really expensive.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

TAB, I like the diagonal placement of the hardwood floor. Sure draws the light into the room!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah, normally it does not work, but in this case, you enter thru a stair case so the floor litterly wants to come in.

Generally speaking you want it to run the direction you will be looking when you enter.


----------

